# Any Sharks fans out there??



## ajohn (May 13, 2013)

Just wanted to let you know that the Kings are gonna beat them in this next series.


----------



## JohnN (May 13, 2013)

Devils fan here. I was rooting for the Islanders. Now I'm rooting against the Rangers and Kings. And Penguins.


----------



## epackage (May 13, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: JohnN
> 
> Now I'm rooting against the Rangers


 You DIRTY Mother*&^%$#*( Son of a *+"><?.... LOL


----------



## georgeoj (May 14, 2013)

There is ONLY ONE great team:

 GO RED WINGS!!!!!![8D][8D]


----------



## ajohn (May 20, 2013)

OK now for an update; 
 George,[8D] the Wings can only win one maybe two more on the genius of Mike Bavcock. Sorry . But I am surprised that that they made it this far. If they can win these next two at home,then I won't feel so bad that they beat the Ducks.
 epack,[] sorry dude, they need to play perfect next dimensional hockey to get back into this yeas's cup race....But they did make it to the second round.They need their stars to be stars,especialy their goalie. Like maybe two more shutouts.
 john, [] I guess your not watching hockey any more this year[] 
 Kings over the Sharks in the tank tomorrow night.


----------



## epackage (May 20, 2013)

I think Henrik might be hurting at this stage after carrying this team all year, Nash has disappeared on us, unless he steps up his game we are done...[]


----------



## ajohn (May 20, 2013)

Yah,new playoff tactics: abuse the goalie.


----------



## mctaggart67 (May 20, 2013)

Boston and Blackhawks final, with Boston winning in six or seven gruelling games. My team's the Leafs, who are finally on the upswing, despite the third-period breakdown. Boston is just too tough across the board, and toughness is a big part of winning playoff hockey. Boston's only true weakness is Rask in two scenarios: 1) he can't stop anything high if screened because he butterfly flops too soon, and 2) on odd-man rushes, he has a hard time stopping shooters who cut hard across the top of the crease (ummm, as a goalie myself, I'd tell him to use his stick more aggressively in such cases -- a la Billy Smith or Ron Hextall -- but Rask is too shy and retiring). The Blackhawks will dispatch all others in the west with reasonable ease. They are too fast and too strong. Besides, once Toews figures out where the net is, then the Chicago's game will go up a notch or two. However, Boston's grinders will wear down Chicago's speedsters within a game or two. And you can take that to the bank!


----------



## mctaggart67 (May 20, 2013)

Okay, maybe Chicago's going to have a much tougher time against the Wings, after all!


----------



## hunting262 (May 20, 2013)

Chicago Sucks lets go Detroit.           tigers AND red wings!!![8D]


----------



## ajohn (May 21, 2013)

Detroit is making it interesting. I don't they can finish it though. They sure do show hockey heart. Maybe they can kill Chicago's ego. Kings and SJ important tonite. Boston and Pitt will be a good one in the east final.


----------



## mctaggart67 (May 21, 2013)

I'm actually quite impressed with how Detroit has taken over the series with Chicago. Howard's standing on his head between the pipes, but what's really giving Detroit the edge is great checking, which is shutting down Chicago's forecheck.


----------



## ajohn (May 23, 2013)

Detroit's secret weapon is Bavcock. Wish he still coached the Ducks!!! Detroit can really take control tonite.
 would love to see Quick against Howard in the west final


----------



## JohnN (May 23, 2013)

I'm starting to become a Bruins fan now...


----------



## ajohn (May 24, 2013)

Wow, Looks like Detroit has better bottles than Chicago does.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (May 24, 2013)

Hockey.......................................talking about a cultural difference between the North and the South.

 A few years ago in March I was working in Buffalo N.Y.. We went to this bar where there was 11 televisions.............all tuned to a hockey games.

 Well being it was that part of the year we ask the barmaid if she could turn one of the TVs to catch some of the basketball games being played since it was 'March Madness' time.

 She looked at us as if we were insane and said "Ya trying to be funny or just want to start a riot."

 Hockey, a game we just don't get. Then again it aint 20* here and snow on the ground in March.


----------



## mctaggart67 (May 24, 2013)

The real cultural difference goes beyond the USA. Hockey is Canada!!!


----------



## ajohn (May 25, 2013)

I thought hockey was a California sport!!?? Seeing how every team from this state made the playoffs. Shoot we's even gonna have an outdoor game come next Jan. at Dodger stadium, cause they sure don't know how to play baseball there[].
 Give it a few more years and So.Cal. will be the new "Hockey town" 
 Go Kings!!!!


----------



## ajohn (May 25, 2013)

PS, sure don't see any Canadian teams still in it???[8D]


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 25, 2013)

Oh, hockey. I was trying to think of a favorite species.[]


----------



## ajohn (May 25, 2013)

Hopefully extinct come Sunday night[8|]


----------



## JohnN (May 25, 2013)

Great day to be a Ranger-hater.[]


----------



## epackage (May 26, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  JohnN
> 
> Great day to be a Ranger-hater.[]


 Devils haven't played in over a month, you can't be hatin on a team that made the playoffs while your team has been on the golf course since the beginning of April. Now I'll be putting a Rangers bumpersticker on that nice new truck next weekend...


----------



## mctaggart67 (May 26, 2013)

Ummmm, let's see . . . Most NHL players are from what country? Most NHL players on the remaining NHL play-off teams are from what country? Most Stanley Cups have been won by teams in what country? Most Hockey Hall of Fame members are from what country? In what country is amateur hockey played by most people? In what country did most American NHL Hockey Hall of Fame members play junior hockey before being drafted into the NHL? What Canadian established the LA Kings franchise? Throughout the hockey playing world, the toughest type of hockey is named after what country? What country's people actually own the Stanley Cup? (No, the NHL does not own it, since Lord Stanley of Preston gave it to an entire nation state's population -- NHL teams compete for the Cup according to an agreement with the board of trustees which holds the Cup on behalf of the people to whom the Cup was given.) Finally, in what country was the world's best game invented and its rules codified (the same rules played throughout the world)?


----------



## epackage (May 26, 2013)

I like Canada, I consider it America's hat, and Mexico is our diaper which is why all the people are brown...

 Yes, I realize this is THEE MOST politically incorrect post on here in a long time, it was meant to be a joke and I stand by it, I'm hitting the OK button rightttttttttttttttttttttttttt now![8D]


----------



## ajohn (Jun 3, 2013)

Up date..... Told you!!! With that said, I thought we were talking hockey? Hats and diapers?? pretty soon we'll be talking bottles![8D] 
  On a different note...( this has to do with hockey) if the Stanley Cup belongs to the people of Canada how come it's down here so much lately? ...And this past year about as far away from Canada as you can get. HMMMMM.... Can't argue with your facts about Canadian hockey in the past mctaggart67, but today the last four teams that won the cup are competing for it again. Just saying. Must admit though, you Canadians do have some sexy names. 
 Hope the Kings get bit by the scoring bug pretty soon or it might be too late.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Jun 3, 2013)

The NHL is allowed to compete for the Stanley Cup by virtue of an agreement that the league has with the board of trustees who administers the Cup's ownership on behalf of Canadians. The fact that American teams play for it has do with their membership in the NHL. I think it's cool that Americans celebrate our hockey culture every time American fans cheer for their hockey teams. The best thing is that most Americans don't even understand that. We Canadians are pretty nefarious that way!


----------



## JohnN (Jun 3, 2013)

Not debating who owns the Cup, who is better at hockey, what country started it, etc. Just though this article would be interesting to hockey fans: Who owns the Stanley Cup


----------



## JohnN (Jun 8, 2013)

Not looking good for the Kings right now, down 2-0 halfway through the first period.


----------



## epackage (Jun 25, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  mctaggart67
> 
> Boston and Blackhawks final, with Boston winning in six or seven gruelling games. My team's the Leafs, who are finally on the upswing, despite the third-period breakdown. Boston is just too tough across the board, and toughness is a big part of winning playoff hockey. Boston's only true weakness is Rask in two scenarios: 1) he can't stop anything high if screened because he butterfly flops too soon, and 2) on odd-man rushes, he has a hard time stopping shooters who cut hard across the top of the crease (ummm, as a goalie myself, I'd tell him to use his stick more aggressively in such cases -- a la Billy Smith or Ron Hextall -- but Rask is too shy and retiring). The Blackhawks will dispatch all others in the west with reasonable ease. They are too fast and too strong. Besides, once Toews figures out where the net is, then the Chicago's game will go up a notch or two. However, Boston's grinders will wear down Chicago's speedsters within a game or two. And you can take that to the bank!


 Right teams, wrong outcome, great hockey though....[]


----------



## mctaggart67 (Jun 25, 2013)

Agreed, 'twas a good final series and I concede that the Hawks' speed prevailed! Whaddya think about Bettman getting booed every year he hands out the cup?


----------



## deenodean (Jun 25, 2013)

It's not a game anymore , its a business!!!   It's all about the MONEY $$$$$$$$$$$ 


> ORIGINAL:  ajohn
> 
> Up date..... Told you!!! With that said, I thought we were talking hockey? Hats and diapers?? pretty soon we'll be talking bottles![8D]
> On a different note...( this has to do with hockey) if the Stanley Cup belongs to the people of Canada how come it's down here so much lately? ...And this past year about as far away from Canada as you can get. HMMMMM.... Can't argue with your facts about Canadian hockey in the past mctaggart67, but today the last four teams that won the cup are competing for it again. Just saying. Must admit though, you Canadians do have some sexy names.
> Hope the Kings get bit by the scoring bug pretty soon or it might be too late.


----------



## epackage (Jun 25, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  mctaggart67
> 
> Agreed, 'twas a good final series and I concede that the Hawks' speed prevailed! Whaddya think about Bettman getting booed every year he hands out the cup?


 The working man always hates the boss...[]


----------

